# Shoshone River Access Closed...(?)



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

randomnature said:


> One of the pipes leading to the Shoshone power plant ruptured yesterday and made a big mess. It was actually quite spectacular. There was water flying up about 100' in to the air above the power plant. There was about 7-10 feet of water left in the plant and the Glenwood paper reports that there was still water seeping out of the retaining wall. The long and short of it (last I heard) is that access to the river is closed due to mud, debris and damage. There is aslo a concern about debris in the river. I've heard that Grizzly Creek is also closed. Check in before you go down it would suck to sit in all that traffic for nothing. If anyone down that way knows different, please post.


Not sure if it is really closed or not. People were floating down from there last night for jazz in the park. Did not look closed, but from what I understand, they are "recommending" not boating on those sections.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Open Saturday*

According to the Vail Daily, ramp will be re-open Saturday. Limited Parking...


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

Is this why there are a few big spikes on this graph?
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwisweb/data/img/USGS.09085100.01.00060..20070615.20070622.1.0.p50.gif


Hmm I wonder if the event dislodged any kayaks.


----------



## Kip Roughrider (Apr 17, 2007)

I did Shoshone Today. it was cool.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

ALWAYS a joy being in the canyon.


----------

